# Your Photo Albums



## Andy M. (Jan 13, 2012)

Some of us really enjoy looking at all the pictures in the random images that appear at the top of the forum listing page.  

A couple of requests to make viewing your photos more enjoyable:

1 Please go back to your photo albums and edit the photo titles to describe what's in the picture.  Many photos have a description of "Image 12489" or similar.  Not much help.  Tell what's in the dish.  

2 Make sure all your food pictures are in a cooking related album rather than Misc. or Member's Photos.  There are several categories to choose from.

Thank you all for posting some great pics.  Keep them coming.


----------



## vitauta (Jan 13, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Some of us really enjoy looking at all the pictures in the random images that appear at the top of the forum listing page.
> 
> A couple of requests to make viewing your photos more enjoyable:
> 
> ...



thank you, andy. i am a frequent visitor of the picture forum, and enjoy poring over the collection of food photos submitted by dcers.  i too would appreciate more descriptive information on some of the food pics.  thank you to everyone whose pictures are providing me with repeated pleasurable visits!!!


----------



## Hammster (Jan 13, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> 2 Make sure all your food pictures are in a cooking related album rather than Misc. or Member's Photos. There are several categories to choose from.
> 
> Thank you all for posting some great pics. Keep them coming.


 
Andy, how do I add a picture to a cooking related album? I go to the albums and select the vegetables album, for example, as I'd like to put my kimchi picture there. I don't see any way to add a picture to that album. And I don't see a way to add a picture to any album except the album I have created.
Help, please.
Thanks.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 13, 2012)

Hammster said:


> Andy, how do I add a picture to a cooking related album? I go to the albums and select the vegetables album, for example, as I'd like to put my kimchi picture there. I don't see any way to add a picture to that album. And I don't see a way to add a picture to any album except the album I have created.
> Help, please.
> Thanks.



You make changes to your pictures and albums from your own profile page.  There you can select an album, change which DC category it links to and add titles.

Click on your User Name in the upper right where it says "Welcome".  Select the album of yours that you want to change.  Then you can edit album (to link it to a cooking album) or edit photos (to add a description for the photo).


----------



## taxlady (Jan 13, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> You make changes to your pictures and albums from your own profile page.  There you can select an album, change which DC category it links to and add titles.
> 
> Click on your User Name in the upper right where it says "Welcome".  Select the album of yours that you want to change.  Then you can edit album (to link it to a cooking album) or edit photos (to add a description for the photo).



I can't see how to tell it a DC category. Group is all I see and that's not it.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 13, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I can't see how to tell it a DC category. Group is all I see and that's not it.



Once you go to your profile page then click on one of your albums, there is an option to 'edit album'.  If you click on that, there is a 'Category'  with a drop down menu.  There is where you choose a DC photo category.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 13, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Once you go to your profile page then click on one of your albums, there is an option to 'edit album'.  If you click on that, there is a 'Category'  with a drop down menu.  There is where you choose a DC photo category.



Can't find category.

This is what I see when I click edit:


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 13, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Can't find category.
> 
> This is what I see when I click edit:




This shows that you chose "Edit Pictures".  You should have selected "Edit Albums"


----------



## taxlady (Jan 13, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> This shows that you chose "Edit Pictures".  You should have selected "Edit Albums"



Aargh! I can't find "Edit Albums". When I go to: "Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums > taxlady's Profile > Albums"

I see a list of albums and it will let me click an album name and see what pix are in the album. The only other thing I can see that I can do from there is add an album.

I betcha it's something obvious, that I am just not seeing. I did try searching the page for the word "edit", but couldn't find any.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 13, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Aargh! I can't find "Edit Albums". When I go to: "Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums > taxlady's Profile > Albums"
> 
> I see a list of albums and it will let me click an album name and see what pix are in the album. The only other thing I can see that I can do from there is add an album.
> 
> I betcha it's something obvious, that I am just not seeing. I did try searching the page for the word "edit", but couldn't find any.



There is a blue bar directly above the first row of photos.  In the blue bar on the left is the album name.  On the right end of the bar it says Edit Album and Edit Pictures.


----------



## Hammster (Jan 13, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> You make changes to your pictures and albums from your own profile page. There you can select an album, change which DC category it links to and add titles.
> 
> Click on your User Name in the upper right where it says "Welcome". Select the album of yours that you want to change. Then you can edit album (to link it to a cooking album) or edit photos (to add a description for the photo).


 
I know how to make changes to pictures and albums. I don't know how to link a single picture to a different album. I don't want to link my entire album to the vegetable album, for example. All I want to do is put my kimchi picture into the vegetable album. How do I do that?


----------



## taxlady (Jan 13, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> There is a blue bar directly above the first row of photos.  In the blue bar on the left is the album name.  On the right end of the bar it says Edit Album and Edit Pictures.



Tada! Thank you Andy. Now I will start doing my albums with those categories in mind.


----------



## Janet H (Jan 13, 2012)

Hammster said:


> I know how to make changes to pictures and albums. I don't know how to link a single picture to a different album. I don't want to link my entire album to the vegetable album, for example. All I want to do is put my kimchi picture into the vegetable album. How do I do that?




You have to link the album to the category.  But you can set up multiple albums and then edit your images into those albums.



To add an album go to your profile

Click on pictures and Albums in the left side menu

Then look under the list of your existing albums for the link to add an album



You can link that new album to any existing category when you set it up, just follow the prompts.


----------



## Hammster (Jan 13, 2012)

Janet H said:


> You have to link the album to the category. But you can set up multiple albums and then edit your images into those albums.
> 
> 
> To add an album go to your profile
> ...


 
Thank you Janet. I know how to create an album and I know how to add a picture to an album I've created. And I know how to link an album to a category. 
So, the only way to link one picture to a category album is to create a new album, put that picture into the album, and then link the album to the category album. Wow, that's a lot of work for one picture, and seems like a lot of unnecessary albums are being created. Seems that every member who wants to post photos would need several (7-8) albums per member (one for each category album) with each one linked to one of the category albums. Why can't the site be changed to allow pictures to be uploaded into the various category albums directly?
I belong to several forums, cooking and photography, and they also have category albums but they allow uploading a picture directly into the category album. That way the member might only have one album as a sort of repository but can have the option of just uploading a pic directly to a category album.
Food (pun intended) for thought. 
Thanks for the clarification on how to get a pic into a category album.


----------



## Addie (Feb 19, 2012)

I am exhausted just reading this thread. I am not taking any pics. Don't ask.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 19, 2012)

Addie said:


> I am exhausted just reading this thread. I am not taking any pics. Don't ask.



OK.  But if yo do decide to post a picture, you should have all the info you need to do it right.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 13, 2012)

*Photo Description Are Important!*

Bumping up this thread once again.

I am regularly frustrated when I see member photos of some fantastic looking dishes and can't tell what they are because the member didn't add a description that identifies the dish in the photo.

*Please* go back to your photo albums and change descriptions that tell us what we're looking at.


----------



## Alix (Sep 13, 2012)

But how do you really feel Andy?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 13, 2012)

Alix said:


> But how do you really feel Andy?



_comme si comme sa  
_


----------



## Alix (Sep 13, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> _comme si comme sa
> _


----------



## mollyanne (Sep 13, 2012)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Bumping up this thread once again.
> I am regularly frustrated when I see member photos of some fantastic looking dishes and can't tell what they are because the member didn't add a description that identifies the dish in the photo. Please go back to your photo albums and change descriptions that tell us what we're looking at.


Good thread, Andy! Very informative. 
I might try to add my member photo now. Thx


----------

